# such a bad mamma



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys were crazy last night... They both kept looking at me and pawing me-- with that extreme look of intent they use when they want to go out... so DH took them out...but they came back in and kept it up... then they started whining at the treat tin...so I gave them some kibble. But they kept whining, and whining, and whining... each time I give them more kibble... and I'm thinking how can you still be hungry???? Well this morning I come down stairs and their water bowl is bone dry!!!! And I realize there was running to the kitchen and then back to me...and I give them kibble which probably makes them more thirsty... Bone dry! not a drop left! I hate it that I did that to them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, you suck.




:biggrin1:
Been there, done that. But only Bodie and Cooper suffer. As Daisy has a liking for the toilet :frusty: And hey, I forgot to feed mine yesterday. :brick: So, I'm a bad dog mom as well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've let the water bowl go dry too and felt the same way you did!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's happened to me . . . more than once. Fortunately though, lately it's been easier because Bailey sticks his paws in the bowl and taps away, moving it across the floor till I notice. He knows I'm getting dotty in my old age and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a mean mom! See Belle is the smart one who carries the bowl cause she knows I don't speak maltese well!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I did the SAME thing last night, Missy! DH noticed the bowl was dry right before bed. He filled it up and she was THIRSTY. Not a good thing right before bed....good thing dogs can forgive SO easily.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*Poor Jasper and Cash*

Would that be puppy neglect?? Izzy goes to the sink and cries. I think they'll survive without serious emotional damage.ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ Don't beat yourself up, we've all probably done a "bad mommy" thing or two 

Tori used to drag her empty water/food bowl into the middle of the walkway through the kitchen whenever she wanted one of them filled. Can't tell you how often we've tripped over one or the other. DH has finally fixed that problem. She can't drag them out anymore :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well now I feel bad that boys aren't as smart as your babies! I mean geez why didn't they bring me the bowl? LOL, I guess I have fooled them into thinking that I really do speak Havanese... well they will know next time...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy,

Don't feel bad, we've all been there.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a lightweight stainless steel bowl for Abby's water and once when it was empty, she kept picking it up and tossing it around until I got the message! Now I try to check it super often.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Ditto here...DH makes me leave bowls around the house, in case I forget the kitchen bowl. We have bedroom bowls, bathroom bowls and kitchen bowls. 

What a smart guy Bailey is!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, you're cute, I've had far worse bad mommy situations than this. Pablo will start digging with both front paws in his bowl. Guess he thinks he's in the desert and can find a water source by digging :crazy:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, LOL, I think we've all been there! Kubrick didn't use to do anything when he was out of water but I guess he noticed that if he doesn't I won't do anything because now he will actually HIT his water bottle (it's in a stand) so that it will rattle and that's his way of letting me know he is out of water. If I take longer than 5 seconds to get up, he will keep hitting it hard until I do. It cracks me up.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Aww Missy don't feel bad. I think we've probably all done that at one time or another. Once I forgot to give my diabetic Maltese her insulin shot until about 4 hours after it was due. Boy did I feel bad! Amazingly, she had no problems from it, but I still felt guilty for a long time afterward.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

*You're funny*

Missy, you make me laugh. I think it's that you're such a good and attentive Mommy they don't usually have to do much to let you know what they want.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:brick::doh: * I let Lilly's water bowl get empty today and I read this thread this morning. Life happens. Normaly Lilly barks and then sits beside her bowl but today she waited until I was gone and my DD had to figure it out. ound: She is 16 so no worries but it was sorta funny.*


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tritia said:


> . As Daisy has a liking for the toilet


If she likes drinking from the toilet be careful of what you use to clean your toilet with..........I would just use baking soda as it does a great job....and you can buy a 12 pound bag at Sam's for much of nothing.....I have to use it to bathe my child in also....but works well on the toilet.

Tammy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy Riley said he would be more than happy to come over some afternoon and teach Jasper and Cash how to fling the bowl across the kitchen floor and when that dont work you chase it around and make as much noise as possible till mom comes and fills it up. Boy am I glad Monte has not learned this trick.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maybe it's because they have heavy ceramic bowls.... I am sure if their bowls were more portable they would have let me know. They are of course brilliant boys. thanks for letting me off the hook guys...I feel much better knowing others have done it too.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've done this more than once, too. The dogs don't even let us know, so yours at least showed you they wanted something!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie doesn't let me be a bad momma. She picks up her very heavy tempered glass bowl and flings it into the living room on the hardwood floors. Can't miss that noise!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have got to meet Maddie someday!!! what a character she is! she still has to teach my boys to play.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy, don't feel to badly! lol... your boys just need to find a better way to let you knwo they are out of water! Beamer will sit by the bowl and whine until we go and see what the helllllll is going on.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

There it is again... your fluffs are so much smarter than mine...my boys must be slow. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, it happens. I come home from work some afternoos and their water bowl is empty. If I forget to fill the cats' bowl, they will sneak a drink from the dogs. So, it goes fast. I don't think we realize how much they really drink.


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

Molly will sit there and growl at the water dish when it's empty. It's so funny!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, I've had similar bad-mamma moments too.....the boys have water bottles and sometimes it can be hard to see when they are empty because the water bottle stand hides most of the bottle.

One night, I saw Scout lunge for the toilet - and surely enough, they were out of water. :doh:


----------

